# Sikhism Philosophy Digest



## Admin (Aug 13, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}--></style></head><body><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscription Information - Click here to unsubscribe from this newsletter</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Password - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Following activity has been registered on SPN since your last visit.<br /><br />Regards.<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 13-08-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16642">Hukamnama August 13, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 13, 2007, Monday 04:45 AM. IST]  / slok ]  / Aink lIlw rwj rs rUpM CqR ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>13-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>09:54 AM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16633">Another jolt for Maryada uniformity move</a><br />http://www.tribuneindia.com/2007/20070813/punjab1.htm#4 ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>13-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>03:38 AM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16626">Hukamnama August 12, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 12, 2007, Sunday 04:45 AM. IST]  / jYqsrI mhlw 4 ]  / Awpy jogI jugiq ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>12-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>24</td>	<td>09:32 AM, 12-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16624">Hukamnama August 11, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 11, 2007, Saturday 04:45 AM. IST]  / DnwsrI mhlw 5 Gru 8 dupdy  / <> ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>11-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>09:53 AM, 11-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16622">Honey, they just shrunk the wedding !</a><br />http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/honey-they-just-shrunk-the-wedding/2007/08/10/1186530618716.html ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>11-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>15</td>	<td>04:31 AM, 11-08-2007</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16616">Hukamnama August 10, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 10, 2007, Friday 04:45 AM. IST]  / slok ]  / rsnw aucrMiq nwmM sRvxM ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>10-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>10:05 AM, 10-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16614">Why some of the sikhs deny creation of khalistan?</a><br />How would Khalistan help preserve Sikhi?</td>	<td>Sukhmani Brar</td>	<td>10-08-2007</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>49</td>	<td>06:21 AM, 10-08-2007</td>	<td>skeptik</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />This is not so much a reply but a question. I think that rest/shops should have ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>321</td>	<td>11580</td>	<td>03:27 PM, 05-08-2007</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>21345</td>	<td>09:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />I don't care what science says as it is a matter of control of mind. It is still ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>233</td>	<td>12997</td>	<td>09:04 AM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>Sherab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />s s akaal / I agree with the view of Aman Singh Ji about confused sikh girls, ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>228</td>	<td>17701</td>	<td>09:47 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />While going through the verses of Quran, I am shocked to come across these ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>190</td>	<td>13297</td>	<td>08:08 PM, 26-07-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />i think you didn't understand by what I meant as in gold stars. It was not an ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>16-03-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>8564</td>	<td>07:41 AM, 09-06-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14708</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />i have a tatoo of a khanda and a lion mixed together, with shere punjab written ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>17018</td>	<td>06:44 PM, 04-12-2006</td>	<td>shere punjab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>12550</td>	<td>08:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />Ok, first off Guru Nanak Dev Ji wasn't a prophet HE WAS SOOOOO MUCH MORE. Guru ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>116</td>	<td>12441</td>	<td>10:26 AM, 25-07-2007</td>	<td>Amritdhari_grl</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Above is a nice explanation of Aarti. But the question is: How many of our Hindu ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>97</td>	<td>10000</td>	<td>07:58 PM, 09-08-2007</td>	<td>Arvind</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Dear brother /  / I read an interesting thread in some other sikh site titled " ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>88</td>	<td>9412</td>	<td>02:43 PM, 03-08-2007</td>	<td>Sworn_Avenger</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8129">Inspirational Thoughts</a><br />There are two ways of meeting difficulties : You alter the difficulties, or you ...</td>	<td>Prabhjyotsaini</td>	<td>26-01-2006</td>	<td>154</td>	<td>8906</td>	<td>05:46 PM, 13-11-2006</td>	<td>harvy</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal! /  / One may ask "The Gurus did not ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>22</td>	<td>8576</td>	<td>11:13 PM, 15-03-2006</td>	<td>Balbir Singh</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16616">Hukamnama August 10, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 10, 2007, Friday 04:45 AM. IST]  / slok ]  / rsnw aucrMiq nwmM sRvxM ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>10-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16603">Hukamnama August 9, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 9, 2007, Thursday 04:45 AM. IST]  / DnwsrI mhlw 5 Gru 8 dupdy  / <> ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>09-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16563">Hukamnama 6th August 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 6, 2007, Monday 04:45 AM. IST]  / sUhI mhlw 5 ]  / jIvq mrY buJY pRBu ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>06-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16560">Gurbani Katha by Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskin</a><br />Tan Mann - Gurbani Katha by Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskin (April 2004) ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>06-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16552">Hukamnama 5th August 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 5, 2007, Sunday 04:45 AM. IST]    /  / DnwsrI mhlw 5 ]  / gur ky crn jIA ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>05-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16545">Hukamnama 4th August 2007 Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 4, 2007, Saturday 04:45 AM. IST]  / tofI mhlw 5 ]  / inMdku gur ikrpw qy ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>04-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16533">Dealing with emotional pain</a><br />Dealing With Emotional Pain /   /   / By: Robert Najemy  /   /   / (Hurt - ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=615">nishatro</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1508">SpaceeKaycie</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1466">nari</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1401">UDHAM SINGH</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1217">CHIRANJIVSINGH</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=852">bsg789</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=595">gurijudge</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=3938">Paagal-Kuri</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1479">lky</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1240">lkybaba</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>176 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>188 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,643 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

